# Duetto steam tips sets at Bella Barista!



## IanP (Aug 4, 2011)

Just had a browse around their new website, much cleaner, clearer and attractive! They have a set of tips for Duettos without needing the adapter. One x 3 hole and 2 x 4 holes with different hole placements. £27 so have ordered mine already. Is it time then to remove the non burn tube.......?


----------



## Jason1wood (Jun 1, 2012)

I'm wondering if these will fit the QM Verona?!?


----------



## MrShades (Jul 29, 2009)

Would also be good if they fitted the MkII... humph!


----------



## RagingMammoth (Sep 21, 2013)

They've been around a while. They tossed a pack in when I ordered my Duetto 2 months ago.


----------



## IanP (Aug 4, 2011)

RagingMammoth said:


> They've been around a while. They tossed a pack in when I ordered my Duetto 2 months ago.


Great stuff RagingMammoth! They didn't have these when I bought mine there a year ago. So, which works best for you and have you removed the non burn tube?


----------



## totallywired (Jun 25, 2011)

MrShades said:


> Would also be good if they fitted the MkII... humph!


I modded my MKII with the La Marzocco arm and slow flow 4 hole tip which all just bolts on in about 5min.


----------



## IanP (Aug 4, 2011)

Apologies for double posting this elsewhere, but the 3 new steam tips arrived for my Alex Duetto Mk4 - 1 x 3 hole, 2 x 4 hole in different alignments, from Bella Barista, where else!

'scuse phone photo quality.

Having use the supplied 2 hole for this morning's flat whites, I used the 3 hole one for after lunch flatties. No comparison. FAR more control and thick glossy






microfoam instantly. Looking forward to experimenting with the 4 hole variants too in due course. WOW!









Non-burn tube still in place.....


----------



## Charliej (Feb 25, 2012)

What diameter is the male thread. The Sage has a 3 hole tip as standard which is ridiculously easy to get amazing milk and you have to actively try to get bad results and even then thats not a guaranteed result, but I wouldn't mind trying a 4 hole tip just see if that releases more power because at max steam boiler temp the pressure and thus the steam available should be huge.


----------



## IanP (Aug 4, 2011)

Hi Charlie,

Not techie enough to give you a reply, sadly. No specs on this in any documentation either for the Alex or the new box of tips.

Don't have the requisite kit to measure accurately, nor have any idea what thread it might be...

Maybe if DavecUK is around on the forum he might be able to help, or Glenn (?) or point you towards more suitable suggestions?

Cheers and good luck!


----------



## RagingMammoth (Sep 21, 2013)

IanP said:


> Great stuff RagingMammoth! They didn't have these when I bought mine there a year ago. So, which works best for you and have you removed the non burn tube?


I use the 4 hole one with the hole in the middle. Sorry if you don't have it...


----------



## IanP (Aug 4, 2011)

RagingMammoth said:


> I use the 4 hole one with the hole in the middle. Sorry if you don't have it...


thanks RagingMammoth, will give that one a try with tomorrow's flat whites. Yes, there IS one in the box, it's the middle one in the photo, just isn't very clear in my hasty phone photo!

Non burn tube in or out for you?


----------



## CoffeeDoc (Dec 26, 2012)

No burn tube out! I removed mine about 4 months ago, there is no doubt that the steam is better and producing microfoam is easier. Any failing now I put down to user incompetence and not the machine. I am happy with the standard tip with the no burn tube out. I would remove the tube, doing so costs nothing, if you don't like it just put it back, a better option than expensive tips as a first go.


----------



## Jason1wood (Jun 1, 2012)

I have a Quickmill Verona with the non burn tube. Did you remove from the bottom of the steam arm, as I've tried that with mine but didn't pull too hard as wasn't sure if I needed to remove the arm completely to remove the tube.


----------



## IanP (Aug 4, 2011)

RagingMammoth said:


> I use the 4 hole one with the hole in the middle. Sorry if you don't have it...


I've now tried them all and am going to stick with this one too. Effortless steaming, greater control and easy peasy microfoam. IMHO it would be the best one for Izzo to put in as factory standard. Can't believe how hard and haphazard I've found it to get consistently great milk with the 2 hole, yet how repeatable it is with the 4 hole. Non burn tube still there, if I do take it out I'll have to get out of a year's habit of resting a finger on the steam arm......or get one of those rubber sleeves......

Cheers one and all!


----------



## RagingMammoth (Sep 21, 2013)

Yeah, I left mine in. I guess I just got used to it.


----------



## MrShades (Jul 29, 2009)

I spoke with Claudette earlier this week, and bought this set of steam tips for my Duetto Mk II - even though they are 'supposed to be' for the MkIII and IV.... because Claudette and I discussed them and decided that logically there was no reason why they wouldn't also fit the MkII - 8mm male thread, etc.

Anyway, they arrived this morning and they fit my MkII (with a "burn me" steam wand) perfectly... so, now armed with a selection of different tips AND a nice new Espro Toroid 2 pitcher (also from BB) I should be in microfoam heaven when I get a few minutes to try them out.


----------



## Charliej (Feb 25, 2012)

Hmm would any of you lovely gentlemen with the 8mm male thread steam wand tips consider loaning me one of your old ones just to see if the thread fits the Sage according to my Aldi calipers it's 8mm but could be off by a tad just like on the sodding portafilters.


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

I thought the steam tip on the sage was the best thing since sliced bread, why would you want yo change it


----------



## totallywired (Jun 25, 2011)

I've got one you can borrow Charlie. PM me your address and I'll put it in the post.


----------



## totallywired (Jun 25, 2011)

MrShades said:


> I spoke with Claudette earlier this week, and bought this set of steam tips for my Duetto Mk II - even though they are 'supposed to be' for the MkIII and IV.... because Claudette and I discussed them and decided that logically there was no reason why they wouldn't also fit the MkII - 8mm male thread, etc.
> 
> Anyway, they arrived this morning and they fit my MkII (with a "burn me" steam wand) perfectly... so, now armed with a selection of different tips AND a nice new Espro Toroid 2 pitcher (also from BB) I should be in microfoam heaven when I get a few minutes to try them out.


Which I had know this a few months ago


----------



## MrShades (Jul 29, 2009)

totallywired said:


> Which I had know this a few months ago


Yeah, I wish I'd asked a few months ago too!

4 hole tip installed (the one with the hole in the middle), and with Espro Toroid 2 - producing some very good results.


----------



## Charliej (Feb 25, 2012)

coffeechap said:


> I thought the steam tip on the sage was the best thing since sliced bread, why would you want yo change it


Gary's description not mine, I've always wanted to have a play with different tips to see if it is the steam tip that limits the speed of steaming as in theory with the steam boiler temp set to the max of 140 degrees the steam power should be pretty ferocious.


----------



## Colin T (Nov 23, 2012)

Regarding the anti-burn tube, I must confess I quite like it's functunality, but i'd be up for taking it out to see if I noticed any difference (I'm still on the original 2 hole tip on my Mk II).

Everyone has said that this is fairly easy to do, is it just a case of taking the tip of and then pulling the silicone tube until it comes out? What about putting it back in?

Any advice would be much appreciated.

Colin


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

Colin T said:


> Regarding the anti-burn tube, I must confess I quite like it's functunality, but i'd be up for taking it out to see if I noticed any difference (I'm still on the original 2 hole tip on my Mk II).
> 
> Everyone has said that this is fairly easy to do, is it just a case of taking the tip of and then pulling the silicone tube until it comes out? What about putting it back in?
> 
> ...


To replace correctly, you have to remove the steam arm, undo the ball joint at the top, thread the insert back, press the ball joint into the insert, then screw the ball joint back in. There are usually 2 tiny tiny red O rings top and bottom, but usually those are perished or lost long ago. You can just see one of them on the second image.


----------

